# Lake District Photos



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was on holiday last week with my Dad and Sonny to the Lake District. Sonny was a little horror all week but I got some photos of him when he was not barking - the only time he actually behaved was when he was on the walks (as long as he did not met any dogs) even if he did not manage to pose for the photos.


















Castlerigg stone circle









Brougham Hall









Ullswater from Seldom Seen track



























At Long Meg and her Daughters


















View of Ullswater from Patterdale walk - His flexi is on his collar on these ones as he also managed to run into two barbed wire fences so I am giving his chest a chance to heal.










And finally with me on top of Bowder stone - he was not happy as he wanted to climb about on top of it :nono:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful photos!! Hope you had good holiday


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovely pics, I haven't been to the Lake District for years, you forget how stunning it is 

Hope Sonnys chest has healed ok


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks - I have only ever been to the Lake District on day trips and have never been for a week as we usually go to Inverness or Oban. The chalet was not great and Sonny's behaviour kind of ruined it a bit. However the weather was nicer than expected and we got to go some lovely walks - even if we had to spend a fortune on car parking .

Sonny's chest is doing OK but would be a lot better if he would stop licking it. I am going to clip it tomorrow and see the damage better (decided to give him a rest today) and then decide if he needs the vets or not on Monday - I am currently using Tee Tree cream on it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

I love the Lake District - Such a beautiful place.

Sonny is gorgeous! Great pictures.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wonderful place indeed, but I feel for dogs there that they are not so free to run and zoom around.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Lovely photos :w00t: You know , i have lived here all my life and only found out about the bowder stone last week  were going to have a drive there in a few weeks...Glad you enjoyed your stay up here in not so sunny Lake district  mind it doesn't look like the weather was so bad on your photos x

Juliex

Edited to add...just noticed where you live...your probably used to the wet weather anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

We were very lucky with the weather - even had to put sun lotion on. The day we went to Castlerigg was showery (hence the curly dog in the photos ) but other than that it was lovely during the day although it was rain at night time. Unlike sunny SW Scotland that week which was heavy rain showers and thunder - think I best the best week to go on holiday 

Have to say I think Sonny was more cut out for the walks than me though - I was exhausted with some of them you should have seen the blisters I got


----------



## dbtips (Jun 18, 2011)

Wooow! Amazing pictures, the angles were great. I'm getting more inspired of capturing dog moments too!


----------

